#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY  - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoOEngineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: CHEMICAL BONDING - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ATOMIC STRUCTURE - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SOLUTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SURFACE CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## aliceinwonder

thanks fadoo engineers

----------


## berolina

How to download this PDF..? 


> Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY. Please find it in the attachment.

----------

